# Bought a Penn 750/How do I move the handle to the other side???



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

I took the cap off and screw but the handle seems like it doesn't want to come out. Am I missing something? Thanks


----------



## FISHBOXFULL (May 9, 2008)

hold the bail and unscrew the handle in reverse


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

http://www.scottsbt.com/catalog/store/images/pennparts/schematics/750ss.pdf

750 looks like my 6000... it looks like that the handle needs to be removed in the opposite of retrieve as mentioned above. After the cap opposite the handle is removed. This is how my 6000 handle is removed.


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

if you try to back it out and it wont go, DONT put too much pressure on it.. give it a shot of WD40 and try again


----------



## amnbowser (Oct 2, 2009)

On a penn 750ssm what side are you trying to put it on right or left hand retrieve. If you want to change it to right hand retrieve you will need a special part to replace the handle stud on the older 750s. There is a guy in shalimar marina that has the parts to do it. There is more to it then looks if you are trying to make it left hand retrieveyou will be able to back it out but YOU MUST PUT A SCRE BACK IN THAT HOLE. The screw or handle holds the gears in place keeping it from moving back and forth. Good Luck


----------

